# MKY - MKY Resources



## sydneysider (10 January 2007)

Technicals on this one look superb with very high volumes. Just broke to a new high of 7.8. MKY is a restructured shell that has purchased Queensland Uranium with claims located in North Queensland. A lot of speculation here about some very high assays from the Frome and Palmer River region (see ASX release). MKY has attracted two very senior executives from BHP and Newmont (from memory). 

The market speculation IMHO is that Queensland Uranium has located some very hot U prospects and that these prospects have attracted some very senior management to join the  board of what is still a penny dreadful. MKY shares are being very aggressively bought now for many weeks and IMHO may be heading into the 10-20 cent range.


----------



## watsonc (10 January 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

This is just pure speculation.
There is nothing in the announcements to suggests any of this. Just lots a "ceasing to be a shareholder" notices!
I wouldn't jump on board until I know a few more fundamentals.


----------



## SevenFX (10 January 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Chart looks Great from strong intraday and daily retracemnt pov.

SevenFX


----------



## sydneysider (10 January 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



			
				watsonc said:
			
		

> This is just pure speculation.
> There is nothing in the announcements to suggests any of this. Just lots a "ceasing to be a shareholder" notices!
> I wouldn't jump on board until I know a few more fundamentals.




There is one announcement that quotes some surface sampling results and makes reference to the structures on the properties in question.


----------



## SevenFX (10 January 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

This  has come out of nice consolidation pre chrissy, and being running up nicely since.

Ratio's of buyers n sellers look good, and volumes have gone up 10fold since begining of year...

Average vol proir was 1-3mil a day and now 10-15mil a day...

So whats UP apart from the SP...????


----------



## SevenFX (10 January 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Looks like STRONG close coming UP.

Close at 8c & Good support at 8c


----------



## SevenFX (11 January 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Anyone else in on this one, as it's looking GOOD.


----------



## sydneysider (12 January 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Stochastics have "rolled over" (sell signal) and turn down, so I quit my position. Looking for a fresh re-entry point lower down.


----------



## feeding_the_fire (31 January 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Interested to do some research.. do these guys have a website??


----------



## UMike (31 January 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



			
				feeding_the_fire said:
			
		

> Interested to do some research.. do these guys have a website??



 Not that I am aware of.


This is the best I can get   







> Company details
> Mky Corporation Limited
> ACN: 099 247 408
> Chairman: Allan Blood
> ...




They have moved on from there as well


----------



## carphunter (3 February 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Here you can find all the information you need to know...

http://www.shares.com.au/forum/showthread.php?t=2350&page=2&highlight=mky

have fun


----------



## nirama (6 February 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Great Announcement today............3 times the amount originally thought to be......

Fasten your seatbelts.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UMike (6 February 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Moved intially but then fell back to the field.
7.8c


----------



## MalteseBull (14 February 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

renewed interest today with volume up and share price up, 

i hold, dyor


----------



## feeding_the_fire (14 February 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Can't be too long until the announcement now...


----------



## MalteseBull (14 February 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



			
				feeding_the_fire said:
			
		

> Can't be too long until the announcement now...




yes, hold on to it, this is undervalued/underpriced atm


----------



## UMike (14 February 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

I bought some that other day and tried to get more today.

It seems to have a good future.


----------



## MalteseBull (16 February 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Anyone understand the Appendix?

buyer depth looks better now


----------



## sandik17 (23 February 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

down 5.08% today... to .065???

Been watching this one?


----------



## UMike (23 February 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

I got another parcel @ 6.6. So it can go up now


----------



## BradK (23 February 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

I got another parcel at 6.3   

It can go back up now.... waiting! 

Somebody open the door to the buyers 

BK


----------



## mickqld (2 March 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

I know this stock is getting hammered at the moment but just stop and read the following article from resourceinvestor.com and think of the impact on this stock after April:



> April 29 - A Day to Watch for Uranium Investors
> 
> By Chris Gilpin
> 28 Feb 2007 at 12:13 PM GMT-05:00
> ...


----------



## Sean K (2 March 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



			
				mickqld said:
			
		

> I know this stock is getting hammered at the moment but just stop and read the following article from resourceinvestor.com and think of the impact on this stock after April:




Mick, just because the stock might have something to do with uranium does not mean it will automatically go up after the no new mines policy is changed. You need to provide more detailed information in your posts as to why you think MKY specifically will go ok. 

This type of information is best placed in the general uranium thread.


----------



## mickqld (2 March 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Mick, just because the stock might have something to do with uranium does not mean it will automatically go up after the no new mines policy is changed. You need to provide more detailed information in your posts as to why you think MKY specifically will go ok.
> 
> This type of information is best placed in the general uranium thread.




 Considereing MKY holds tenements in QLD which is probably the most contentious area affected by Labours policy direction I thought this article would apply most directly to stocks like MKY which will critically depend on the outcome of Labours April conference.


----------



## Sean K (2 March 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



			
				mickqld said:
			
		

> Considereing MKY holds tenements in QLD which is probably the most contentious area affected by Labours policy direction I thought this article would apply most directly to stocks like MKY which will critically depend on the outcome of Labours April conference.



Yes, I agree the Labor Party policy change will certainly effect companies with tenaments in QLD, but I think this is factored into the prices now. It seems to be in the bag, although there might a % or more to be squeezed out of U players when the decision is finally made. But what's so good about MKY? That's all we're all after. Cheers.


----------



## nizar (2 March 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> It seems to be in the bag, although there might a % or more to be squeezed out of U players when the decision is finally made.




In my opinion, theres massive upside for SMM if this policy change comes through and im not talking a % im thinking more like double digits++.
You still holding your SMM?

(excuse the off-topic)


----------



## joewoo (18 April 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

I think Mick got a valid point. I expect the price of MKY will go up in the coming few months. It's under priced.


----------



## Joe Blow (18 April 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



joewoo said:


> I think Mick got a valid point. I expect the price of MKY will go up in the coming few months. It's under priced.




Joe - care to expand a little on your remarks? Why do you see MKY as being undervalued?


----------



## Sean K (18 April 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



nizar said:


> In my opinion, theres massive upside for SMM if this policy change comes through and im not talking a % im thinking more like double digits++.
> You still holding your SMM?
> 
> (excuse the off-topic)



Since Rudd said he was leaving it to the States to decide and Beattie then said he wouldn't allow it, I sold my holdings and won't buy in QLD until it looks like Beattie gets the chop. Not saying some juniors won't benefit from finding a big paddock full of cryptonite there, but less likely once the policies are in concrete. Long term the policy is bound to change in QLD, but who knows what price U by then? UBS have long term average price at $40, which might not make new low grade discoveries viable....


----------



## mickqld (19 April 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> UBS have long term average price at $40, which might not make new low grade discoveries viable....




Just how many years away  is this long term price? About 15 to 20 I would say judging by the scarcity of the stuff coming out of the ground at the moment. By that stage we will all have moved on to the next big bubble I would hope by then.


----------



## danc (22 April 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Check the closing price line chart on this for a great reverse or is it a inverted??? H/ S patten( dont want to get into trouble for using the wrong term) with dbl or Triple btm at base and multi btms on hier rite shoulder. a break of the rite shoulder shot around .072 and i will add to my possie big time . In my opinion and not that i would know of course but this is a much better H/S patten than the ones we have just seen EVE and SBM come out of . now i know that most people who really know pattens dont believe that H/S pattens are very reliable , but thats not my opinion. also funny thing about this MKY H/S (reverse/ inverted?)patten ti fits the fibbo ratios exactly which a lot of currency traders reckon makes it a 85% chance not that i would know of course i have just heard this.and we all know about hearsay.


----------



## joewoo (22 April 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



Joe Blow said:


> Joe - care to expand a little on your remarks? Why do you see MKY as being undervalued?



Sorry about no explaining when leaving the comment. But here is why I think it's undervalued. 
1)Strong support at 0.60 based on the performance of last month
2)Majority of trade finished between 0.65-0.70 (When the daily trade volume is bigger than 5m)
3)Graph, IMO from 04/04(GM meeting) until now, it's appeared to be the adjustment (correction) period. 
4)From 30/3 to 3/4 40million trade in 3 days. From 4/4 to 20/4 50million trade in 11 days.
5)Policy will definitely affect the price. But I reckon the price will vary more than 1c before that date(29/4). (either north or south)
It's only MO. See it as a ****.
BTW, I got in @.064.


----------



## Kimosabi (22 April 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

You've got to be kidding me.

These guys have come out of voluntary administration and are apparently meant to be in advertising according to their description on the ASX.

"The Company's vision is to become the leading provider of 'Attentive Media' advertising in high-traffic, indoor retail venues. 'Attentive Media' is a term adopted by the Company to describe an environment where advertising materials are presented to consumers at very close range, for an extended period of time, and in close proximity to the point of purchase, such as shopping centre food courts. "

And now they are a Uranium company???

   

All I can say to anyone who put money into these guys is 'Good Luck', my Barge Pole is firmly locked in the Garage...


----------



## danc (23 April 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

good managment , lots of experience , good areas and more to come , have taken over all the old qld uranium mines areas which were very positive as i under stand and added to from around the palmer river. soon to chaange name to QLD URANIUM , the bloke running it is a real heavy hitter and the other three are no slouches.OBV is very strong on the week and mth and rising on the day which means to me the monie is in and rising.and the patten is there.this was a not operating media c/o taken over to be used as a vehicle fot this operation.as i understand.check the vol on the mth chart especialy jan this yesr and it hasnt come back out, the monie is in in myopn.


----------



## Glenhaven (24 April 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

MKY has its Uranium claims located in North Queensland. I assume the price weakness is related to Premier Beattie's statement yesterday that if unanium mining is at the option of the states, and Rudd has said it will be, then it will not happen in Queensland.


----------



## joewoo (29 April 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



Glenhaven said:


> MKY has its Uranium claims located in North Queensland. I assume the price weakness is related to Premier Beattie's statement yesterday that if unanium mining is at the option of the states, and Rudd has said it will be, then it will not happen in Queensland.



Rudd has successfully abolished the policy. Now it's just a matter of time when this will happen in Queensland.


----------



## nizar (22 June 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

BONANZA uranium grades?
A bit of a director ramp there dont you think Kennas? LOL 

It seems to have worked though.
Not a breakout, but certainly a break of the downtrend, interesting to see where she closes.


----------



## sydneysider (22 June 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



nizar said:


> BONANZA uranium grades?
> A bit of a director ramp there dont you think Kennas? LOL
> 
> It seems to have worked though.
> Not a breakout, but certainly a break of the downtrend, interesting to see where she closes.




I have been out of MKY for a long while BUT these grades at Exploration Target Zone No1 are astounding. They average out at 11,577 ppm all located within 12 square kms with a focus on a "highly anomalous target zone" of 2.5 kms x 800 m. 

The balance of 30 samples away from the target zone averaged out at respectable 407 ppm. This is very exciting stuff for early exploration and is amongst the highest grades that i have seen recently from early U exploration in Australia.


----------



## mickqld (22 June 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Well it has been a long wait for this one to show some signs of life but finally we have something to grasp onto. Very close to cutting out of this a few days ago but thought I'd hang on till end of June. Glad I did, onward and upward hopefully.


----------



## sydneysider (22 June 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



mickqld said:


> Well it has been a long wait for this one to show some signs of life but finally we have something to grasp onto. Very close to cutting out of this a few days ago but thought I'd hang on till end of June. Glad I did, onward and upward hopefully.




We are almost up to 80 million shares to-day, which is an all time record and we have made a very major breakout from a dismal trading pattern. We are currently taking out resistance around 7 cents. Could see some very powerful moves ahead IF this resistance gets taken out.


----------



## sydneysider (23 June 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Very major move underway on MKY. IMHO they may be onto a VERY MAJOR U exploration target. Zone 1 is 12 square kms with a very large central "highly anomalous target zone". 

We finished the day with 103 million shares traded and there was a BRR audio published Friday PM. where MKY director says that they have a very exciting U target. By way of comparison WMT with double the number of shares went from 5 to 45 cents on hi grade U samples from trenching in Tanzania and attracted international interest AND that is on a roll front calcrete deposit (from memory).

MKY has much higher grades on all of the eleven hi grade samples seem to be on a very large target and averaged 11,577 ppm. Another thirty samples scattered throughout the balance of the 12 square kms all had very respectable average grade of 391 ppm of U.

The point that was stressed on the BRR interview is that there is a high probability that the samples are very close to the source that shed them because of their sharp edges (samples that travel far have worn edges). That means that we may be looking at a the "potentiality" of a very major U find. Some folk will say that we are only talking about surface samples BUT we are talking about a decent number of samples that all reflect a smillar grade of u along with scintillometer readings that indicate large and hi value u ground targets. Please do your own research here and feel free to pull apart my hypothesis.


----------



## mickqld (29 June 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Announcement out. They have expanded EPM14315 by some 300 sq kms. The geology apparently is tending through these new tennements from their "Bonanza" samples.Living in hope.


----------



## sydneysider (30 June 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



mickqld said:


> Announcement out. They have expanded EPM14315 by some 300 sq kms. The geology apparently is tending through these new tennements from their "Bonanza" samples.Living in hope.




MKY has attracted the most "underated" response to one of the more spectacular very hi grade U surface sampling programs underway in Australia at the moment. These preliminary results rival those of WMT in Tanzania when WMT was under 10 cents and then quadrupled. I doubled my position yesterday at 6.3 and found it hard getting stock in quantity. 

I suspect that there may have been some tax loss and corporate element in the stock dumping that took place this past week and may be some of 1.5 cent "funding stock" to recapitalize MKY got dumped (there was one major shareholder sale notice). IMHO this "play" was totally dissconnected from the spectacular sampling results that hit the market. IF my view is correct then we should see some very decent percentage gains over the next few days.


----------



## sydneysider (6 July 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Considering the weakness in the U's we have MKY looking technically quite healthy. Both MACD and stochachstics have turned and the SP has pulled back from its recent spike to 8.2 and now is churning at 5.7. Over 250,000,000 shares have turned on the spike and pullback. This is a very substantial number as the listed shares add up to about 350,000,000 so we could get a very healthy % breakout and rally (waiting on volume confirmation). 

IMHO the recent assays reports on sampling and U grades for the Palmer River leases were extremely impressive. They seem to indicate very high grades over a very substantial area indicating to me that MKY may be in the very early throes of making a very major u discovery. The market is waiting on maps and co-ordinates of the hi grade sampling. I suspect that MKY was reticent to release this information until adjoining leases were granted which occurred last Friday. It seems that the hi grade zone appears to run into the newly granted leases. 

I suspect there are a number of prospectors now running around the Palmer River area looking for a way to get into this area. Will be interesting to see what happens when the day traders start to fire up MKY as my impression is that a very substantial quantity of loose stock has been tied up.


----------



## sydneysider (9 July 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

We are now in the early stages of a major breakout. This morning MKY gapped up to trade at 5.9 and is now at 6.3 on low volume of 4,000,000 shares. This might be a function of the massive buying wave that took out over 150,000,000 shares two weeks ago.


----------



## Snakey (9 July 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Interesting thoughts guys but will they allow this uranium mine in queensland? Thats whats holding this one back I think. Any thoughts?


----------



## sydneysider (9 July 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



Snakey said:


> Interesting thoughts guys but will they allow this uranium mine in queensland? Thats whats holding this one back I think. Any thoughts?




Summit Resources is a Queensland based U player valued at $720,000,000 and holds appox 75,000,000 pounds of u resources (from a quick review and subject to clarification). At that valuation each pound is worth $A9.6 AND is under effective takeover from PDN. There is discussion about Queensland Government policy towards U mining which justifies the above valuation.

MKY has come forward with spectacular sampling grades for U over wide areas of their Palmer River tenements which (like SMM) are located in North Queensland. There are a number of other major players who have also locked up U properties in Qld such as Mega U and Arveda tried to play the spoiler in the SMM takeover. IF MKY can establish continuity and depth to their high grade samples over a wide area the stock will scream. Recent trading volumes have been very high.


----------



## sydneysider (10 July 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Technicals turn positive. Both MACD & stochastics are now turning up. Hi volume breakout from a bearish pattern took place two weeks ago hitting 8.1. Low volume retracement back to base at 5.5 completed and now we are turning into higher ground with a break to 6.3 yesterday.


----------



## jammin (17 July 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



sydneysider said:


> Technicals turn positive.Now we are turning into higher ground with a break to 6.3 yesterday.



I hope the trading halt called today has minimum negative impact, but I am concerned that the SP was falling the day before the TH was requested. A mitigating factor is the very low volume. It is unlikely any insiders were "running for the hills" given the low volume.


----------



## sydneysider (19 July 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



jammin said:


> I hope the trading halt called today has minimum negative impact, but I am concerned that the SP was falling the day before the TH was requested. A mitigating factor is the very low volume. It is unlikely any insiders were "running for the hills" given the low volume.




Placement was on very decent terms with no sweeteners. Drilling will get underway very shortly on what IMHO is one of Australia's hotest u prospects. SP seems to be gaining strength to-day with trades up to 6.4 cents on light volume.


----------



## sydneysider (20 July 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Time to look at a long term (to listing) chart here. I have superimposed a 100 moving average and we have given a whole series of signals breaking above this trend line, including a spectacular extreme hi volume burst to 8.1 cents. All of the signals seem to be indicating much higher prices. I have not got any opinions on projections at this stage BUT the "basing" formation is very wide which indicates a substantial count to +16 cents. 

I am very bullish on the u drilling program that starts very shortly in the Palmer River. Hi grade U samples are very widespread. I also have a position in RAU which is about 25 kms SW of this area and RAU has very widespread hi grade tungsten assays. Should ask RAU if they have looked at the u potential of their extensive lease base?


----------



## Sean K (20 July 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



sydneysider said:


> Time to look at a long term (to listing) chart here........ I have not got any opinions on projections at this stage BUT the "basing" formation is very wide which indicates a substantial count to +16 cents.



Syd, I agree the chart looks more positive after yesterday, may be breaking up. Not sure how you get the 16 + cents though.  Are you suggesting this is some sort of triangle and once it breaks up, will be projected the width of the triangle? But which triangle, or what else? Perhaps you could draw some lines on the chart to demonstrate? Interested. Cheers.


----------



## Da Cat (26 September 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

long time... not much action or comment!

A bit of sp movement the last few days and on reasonable volume. (13 mill traded last week compared to 3ish mill the weeks before).

I am looking forward to follow up results from the "bonanza grades" reported in June this year. "The highest grade uranium assay received was 83.4 lbs/ton U3O8 whilst other high grades were 81.4 lbs/ton, 54.6 lbs/ton, 43.4 lbs/ton, 20.6 lbs/ton, 6.52 lbs/ton and 5.46 lbs/ton U3O8."

Announcement 8 Aug 2007: "The Company confirms its plans to drill over the period to October 2007 on EPM 14315 and other targeted locations that have shown high grade assay results reported to the market on 22 June 2007 of up to 83.4 lbs/ton of U3O8."

I am hoping to see some reporting within the first two weeks of October.


----------



## TMC19 (26 September 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Thank for the update Da Cat.  Pretty interested in this one myself.  It has fallen back a fair bit over the past couple of months, like most other stocks, but hasn't made the recovery as well as some others.  Any ideas what is driving the highish volume ?

Hoping for some good news early Oct.


----------



## Da Cat (26 September 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

I don't think there is anything especially exciting about the recent volume - probably more that overall market sentiment a little more positive leading to money coming back into the speccie stocks like MKY.
Nevertheless, it's good to see some movement. Bring on the results!


----------



## sydneysider (13 November 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

MKY has picked up in volume and price as we await trenching assays for Palmer River U claims. This one has had several false starts before but may be worth following. Chart shows some very positive technical signs. Re-entered the stock this morning in the low fives.


----------



## henry vanderhave (3 December 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Any one watching this.Trenching assay results due soon.According to AGM could be bonanza grade U results.To be followed by drilling after wetseason.Apparently in talks with JV groups.Could be TORO and another.I hold,could take off on good results.Not big on U companies but this made me sit up and research,did well out of EME AND HAVENT BEEN IN SINCE THEN,till now. :


----------



## shaunm (3 December 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Yeah Henry, I am watching & have been in for a while now.This could be a good one or an absolute fizzer I guess depending on the real results.
I wasn't aware on any potential JV talk.
When I get some more spare $$ I may top up on a few more.


----------



## sydneysider (3 December 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



henry vanderhave said:


> Any one watching this.Trenching assay results due soon.According to AGM could be bonanza grade U results.To be followed by drilling after wetseason.Apparently in talks with JV groups.Could be TORO and another.I hold,could take off on good results.Not big on U companies but this made me sit up and research,did well out of EME AND HAVENT BEEN IN SINCE THEN,till now. :




The very interesting thing about MKY is the (potential) size of the target. Wallys Cluster is 12x 12 kms as the "target" hi grade area. that is 144 sq kms. The rock type that has been identified as highly uraniferous is loveringite which is volcanic in nature. Speaking in a very speculative manner, there is potential that the highly uraniferous veins refered to in to-days report may come from a great depth. Assuming a "first pass" target depth of 500 meters, we have a block of rock that is absolutely massive in size and "may" be laced with veins of uranium. This is pure speculation on my part BUT (1) hi grade u rocks reported all over Wally's Cluster (2) first trenches identified as carrying hi grade u rocks (3) rocks are volcanic in nature and vein's may have come from a great depth. 

This thing may at the end of the day be a complete dud (which is the downside risk) but there have been rumors circulating on the web that a JV might be coming and this may IMHO be due to the massive size of the target. This thing is completely different to your typical Aussie paleo channel deposit of a few hundred ppm per tonne. MKY is talking sample grades that top out at 45,000 ppm. and now they will be chasing a vein system of potentially very hi grade u. Watch for trenching grades and locations to follow shortly. Good luck to all longs.


----------



## sydneysider (12 December 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Please re-read previous posts. Story line remains the same, with assays expected next week. IF they maintain the tenor of earlier results thru the trenches then we will start to attract serious attention as a very hi grade u play, possibly one of the highest in Australia. We are well bid at 6.8 and chart pattern indicates that interest level is increasing substantially as seen in a 10 day chart.


----------



## shaunm (12 December 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

I wonder if the announcement by USA regarding their (small) uranium find has re-ignited some interest in uranium explorers today? Either way it is great to see the SP creeping up.
Sydneysider, your posts certainly make an exciting read on the "what if" side; we can only hope.


----------



## sydneysider (12 December 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



sydneysider said:


> The very interesting thing about MKY is the (potential) size of the target. Wallys Cluster is 12x 12 kms as the "target" hi grade area. that is 144 sq kms. The rock type that has been identified as highly uraniferous is loveringite which is volcanic in nature. Speaking in a very speculative manner, there is potential that the highly uraniferous veins refered to in to-days report may come from a great depth. Assuming a "first pass" target depth of 500 meters, we have a block of rock that is absolutely massive in size and "may" be laced with veins of uranium. This is pure speculation on my part BUT (1) hi grade u rocks reported all over Wally's Cluster (2) first trenches identified as carrying hi grade u rocks (3) rocks are volcanic in nature and vein's may have come from a great depth.
> 
> This thing may at the end of the day be a complete dud (which is the downside risk) but there have been rumors circulating on the web that a JV might be coming and this may IMHO be due to the massive size of the target. This thing is completely different to your typical Aussie paleo channel deposit of a few hundred ppm per tonne. MKY is talking sample grades that top out at 45,000 ppm. and now they will be chasing a vein system of potentially very hi grade u. Watch for trenching grades and locations to follow shortly. Good luck to all longs.




Correction: Wally's Cluster is actually 12 square kilometers in size (my apologies) not as posted above. This is the "core" area that appears to host the very hi grades and has been subject to trenching.


----------



## TMC19 (12 December 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Great to see this one actually heading in the right direction or a least hold its current lofty heights.  Lets hope the results of the assays expected next week are positive.  Does anyone know what day they are due for release ?


----------



## shaunm (18 December 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

It might be worth a call to the company to find out when the results are coming out. I think the market could do with some good news.


----------



## henry vanderhave (25 December 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

They are saying on HC that the results are in,they are being examined and possibly released on thurs after opening as soon as they can.Someone said they spoke to office and they supplied this info.We`ll see if they speak with forked tongue,if true could be late chrissie present,good luck all.Thanks.:


----------



## henry vanderhave (31 December 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

The company says they have received assay results and are collating them for release as soon as.

Definitely worth a look,if the u grades are anything like the samples they have already reported on i.e. 37000ppm per tonne.

I am in,hope its not been a big ramp,but I dont think so,I bought more this morning as info will soon be out.Good luck all.


----------



## shaunm (31 December 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Yeah Henry you and me both. I am trying not to think about it too much as I'm sure I'll curse it if I do or go crazy in the process.:silly:
I am holding a reasonable amount of stock and will have a packet of cash ready to throw in on the day if the results create a frenzy.


----------



## kransky (31 December 2007)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

This one is has some serious potential due to the very high grades being talked about and the low market cap of around $25M.. holding a little.


----------



## shaunm (2 January 2008)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Ooh the tension is building in the lead up to the results; 14% today.
The temptation of taking some profit today and buying back in to the "fire storm" if the news is good.:blaah:


----------



## sydneysider (2 January 2008)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

MKY has broken out on moderate volume over the last few days. U really need to  look at a two year chart to appreciate the upside potential here. IF she clears 9.8 cents then we have upside targets that may possibly (very speculative) carry us above 17 cents.


----------



## JTLP (2 January 2008)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

WOW...talk about a reverse slammo!

Apparently good news released and down she goes...i got out early but lost a bit but some are still going down...


----------



## TMC19 (2 January 2008)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

This is incredible - was it good news ??  

It certainly read like good news to me!! This stock has done this same thing quite a few times in the past.


----------



## shaunm (2 January 2008)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Well 2lbs of uranium per tonne is a reasonable amount so I guess people were expecting much higher results. I am going to stay in. Sure I'm down a bit but there are still plenty of buyers so it should eventually bubble back up....fight the panic urge....fight the panic sell!?!?!?


----------



## newbie (2 January 2008)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Should I sell or not? I can't decide whether to take a loss and risk a bigger loss or what? If it goes to 3c or less does anyone think it will bounce?


----------



## shaunm (3 January 2008)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Newbie,
I know exactly how you are feeling. At the moment the market depth indicates that the price should settle around 4 - 4.5 cents; of course that will depend on the holders sentiment at opening. There appears to still be interest from buyers.
Remeber, it's only a loss if you sell.

The announcement yesterday, while not having the "bonanza" grades confirmed was still quite positive so for me MKY becomes a longer term hold.

I welcome anyone else to offer their thoughts on the results and prospects for this one.


----------



## joewoo (4 January 2008)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



shaunm said:


> Newbie,
> I know exactly how you are feeling. At the moment the market depth indicates that the price should settle around 4 - 4.5 cents; of course that will depend on the holders sentiment at opening. There appears to still be interest from buyers.
> Remeber, it's only a loss if you sell.
> 
> ...




I agreed, it definitely looked like a good news to me. Even thought the share might go down a little bit more but the upper sky is quite large~


----------



## sydneysider (6 January 2008)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

To my chagrin we got slammed in this one. The wording in the report was somewhat confusing but my understanding of the report is as follows (1) only a very small number of u samples were taken (i think nine) (2) seven trenches were dug across several lines of potential mineralization (3) four of those trenches were across a single line of u mineralization extending about 85 meters and open in both directions (4) each trench was about 45 meters across and all trenches carried scintillometer readings at or above 100 cps for approximately 20 meters (5) the highest reading in each trench was sampled for one meter (6) one sample was misplaced from the mineralized line (7) the remaining four samples averaged 4.77 pounds per ton of u (8) the remaining three trenches away from this mineralized line carried thorium which opens up the potential for rare earths on the property?? 

Most of the selling seemed very uninformed and may have been based on some confusion where typical depositional deposits may be several hundred meters wide but tend to be shallow (1) MKY's property carries loveringite which was "implaced" by a volcanic event (mafic intrusion) (2) these type of events are rare but mafic intrusions supply Australia with much of its mineral wealth especially in WA (3) being volcanic by nature it opens up the potential to go very deep, especially as it is located along a fault line called the Palmerville Fault (from memory?) (4) other loveringite occurences have been defined by MKY and i assume that they have had the added benefit of running scintillometers over those targets. 

From all of this my sense is that MKY has many hundreds of meters of new targets to examine. Because MKY has found u in a nu setting (they state that u is found in loveringite only in North Queensland) and has led them to stake out a number of new leases to capture additional extensions of this mineral (which was only very recently recognized as a mineral in 1978 being found in the Yilgarn?). 

Most brokers avoid the unusual because their geo's doing research stick to bread and butter stuff like roll front deposits in SA. Considering that MKY is run on a shoestring they have so far had a 100% success rate in finding hi grade samples of u and identifying mineralized zones of the stuff that carry potential economic values. IMHO this is tru frontier exploration that is yielding very positive results so far. IF they drill a few holes over several hundred meters and find that the loveringite ore carries similar u grades at depth then MKY will be sitting on millions of pounds of u ( in a very small area). Say, assume 100 metrs of strike by 15 meters width and 100 meters depth equates to 375,000 tons. Assuming 2.5 - 5.00 pounds per ton equates to 937,500 - 1,875,000 pounds of u with a ton value of between A$285-570 or totall insitu value of A$106,875,000-213,750,000 for each 100 meters of strike and depth. These numbers are EXTREMELY SPECULATIVE but they indicate the type of potential that is being aimed at, all at very shallow open pittable low cost depth. IMHO the sell-off was very misinformed.


----------



## shaunm (6 January 2008)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Wow Sydneysider, very impressive analysis and once again serving to reaffirm why I have held my 200k plus shares.
The potential is definitely there as you have summised and I am happy to sit on these for quite a while.
I read the drilling will be in 2Q of this year so let's wait and see.


----------



## TMC19 (6 January 2008)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Sydneysider thanks for the analysis, appreciated and very informative indeed.  The sell off after the announcement was huge though.  What were shareholders expecting that obviously didn't happen that caused a drop of over 30% post announcement, I certainly didn't read anything in the announcement that would cause such a drastic turn of sentiment towards the stock.  I know you believe the sell off was mis informed, my problem is understanding how shareholders deduced the announcement was negative enough to drop 30% as I can't see this, having read it many times.

I have owned for a while now and have had a few false dawns with this one but will be sitting on these as I believe the potential is huge with this stock


----------



## sydneysider (7 January 2008)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



TMC19 said:


> Sydneysider thanks for the analysis, appreciated and very informative indeed.  The sell off after the announcement was huge though.  What were shareholders expecting that obviously didn't happen that caused a drop of over 30% post announcement, I certainly didn't read anything in the announcement that would cause such a drastic turn of sentiment towards the stock.  I know you believe the sell off was mis informed, my problem is understanding how shareholders deduced the announcement was negative enough to drop 30% as I can't see this, having read it many times.
> 
> I have owned for a while now and have had a few false dawns with this one but will be sitting on these as I believe the potential is huge with this stock




IMHO the resaons for the sell-off were multiple (1) Many of the surface samples / float collected and reported by MKY had extremely hi values running up to 100 pounds per ton so there was an expectation of a major
bonanza. No-one knows where these hi values came from. Althou assayed trench values are economic, they may be coming from other sections of the loveringite system (2) Many holders thought that there were hundreds of new samples collected and assayed AND only four of those samples were positive. This would be fairly typical IF u were assaying an old river bed for depositional type of deposit. SO it was automatically assumed that the whole thing was a bust. In this case MKY was trying to establish that they were onto a new type of mineralized u system so it was sufficient to run scintillometers across the trench and take a few samples to establish this fact (3) We are looking at a totally new type of geology which is volcanic in nature and not found anywhere else. (4) Because no-one in the broker community really understand this stuff (has no prior experience with this type of geology) they were disparaging AND it happened over Christmas when most folk are on holidays (5) MKY has virtually no PR and the recent Press Release was somewhat confusing (6) In ligth of these facts it led to a melt down. U might note that over 100 million shares got soaked up fairly quickly over the last few days, so the folks with money are happy to "punt" this one (7) North Queensland has some very major deposits of minerals and the MKY loveringite u discovery may just be the begining of another very interesting search that may have very substantial upside because of its volcanic nature. Good luck to the beat up longs.


----------



## sydneysider (14 February 2008)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

This one has been very disappointing and my worst call of the year. Have not posted for some time, simply out of total failure to correctly read this situation (and some others). Got fully out in the mid 3's preserving capital. Still has the feel and smell of a "falling knife".


----------



## TMC19 (14 February 2008)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



sydneysider said:


> This one has been very disappointing and my worst call of the year. Have not posted for some time, simply out of total failure to correctly read this situation (and some others). Got fully out in the mid 3's preserving capital. Still has the feel and smell of a "falling knife".




Agree it has been disappointing but the outlook hasn't changed.  There has been nothing fundamental that has driven the price to its current lows.  Still optimistic, still holding...


----------



## mickqld (27 May 2008)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

Announcement out Results of Sampling on EPM14315.

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080527/pdf/00845801.pdf

135 samples all between 200ppm and 1200ppm uranium.

Many thorium samples >10000ppm.

Seems we finally have some figures to go on with here. Drilling program starts end of June. Results will take 4 - 6 weeks after drilling ...HOPEFULLY. 
MKY dont have a great track record with timetabling.


----------



## sydneysider (5 June 2008)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

There is life here. re-entered at 2.7. The technicals have completely turned around and have now broken out of a five month long basing pattern. MKY is talking about backing in bauxite interests from North Queensland from where it is based. There is now some hope of more upside with substantial upside from current levels based on the break out into the 3.3 area this morning on turnover of 7.7 million shares.


----------



## moneyman (5 June 2008)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



sydneysider said:


> There is life here. re-entered at 2.7. The technicals have completely turned around and have now broken out of a five month long basing pattern. MKY is talking about backing in bauxite interests from North Queensland from where it is based. There is now some hope of more upside with substantial upside from current levels based on the break out into the 3.3 area this morning on turnover of 7.7 million shares.




I have held mky now for over 18 months.
currently we are looking at 
uranium surface grades to 37000ppm.
uranium trench grades to 10000ppm.
thorium and good grades in nearly all samples taken.
mky is sitting below comalco and is currently doing a deal
with the chinese on bauxite.
Im happy to be holding this stock.

look at some previous announcements and see what you think.


----------



## sydneysider (6 June 2008)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



moneyman said:


> I have held mky now for over 18 months.
> currently we are looking at
> uranium surface grades to 37000ppm.
> uranium trench grades to 10000ppm.
> ...




Where are u getting the information about the purported location of MKY bauxite leases? MKY has not published any information about location?


----------



## moneyman (6 June 2008)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*



sydneysider said:


> Where are u getting the information about the purported location of MKY bauxite leases? MKY has not published any information about location?





The existing tenaments are locatated at an area called palmer river.

Announcement on 19 03 2008 says major tenament expansion.

I have read this to be expansion of existing tenaments.


----------



## moneyman (17 June 2008)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

I had success in getting through to Allan Blood yesterday after so many attemps to get through.
I was told that we now have a new ceo and he is 4 weeks from starting.
A Melbourne fellow with ex-bhp background.
This should keep us a little more informed,he has given his current employer 4 weeks notice.


----------



## moneyman (24 July 2008)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

we now have our new ceo.
All tenaments that have been applied for have now been approved.
Things are looking rather nice around this neck of the woods.


----------



## TMC19 (24 September 2009)

*Re: MKY - MKY Corporation*

I've been a long term holder of this stock.

A bit of life has been breathed into it recently, anyone know what may have caused it?

I know they are changing their name and may have recently acquired/merged wth another organisation.

Has anyone got any further insight...

Cheers.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 May 2010)

MKY Resources (MKY) is now known as Callabonna Uranium (CUU).

Discussion of this company continues in the CUU thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19607

This thread has now been closed.


----------

